

Mozilla launched popcorn.js - alexis-d
http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2011/11/05/popcorn-1-0-launch-and-world-premier-of-one-millionth-tower/

======
dmvaldman
_plug_ I'm also working on a video annotating web app. I've followed
popcorn.js for a while and was never happy with their direction. I've focused
more on having users generate textual comments, timelined to the video. You
can demo it at

<http://www.thevaldmans.com/quip>

when the app is more fully featured and less buggy I'll submit it to
hackernews. If you are interested in following the progress, email me
(dave@math.ucsb.edu). Thanks!

~~~
randomdrake
Cool stuff. Reminds me a bit of how <http://soundcloud.com> does a similar
thing with music. Check it out if you haven't, yet. It's a really well done
solution IMHO.

~~~
dmvaldman
Thanks! I agree, Soundcloud does have a pretty slick implementation. I've
definitely tried to learn from their design. Viddler also has a similar
feature, and more related to online video. I think what popcorn.js and these
other tools are trying to do is pretty exciting. There's still lots of room
for improvement.

------
findm
Why dont't they have their own video use popcorn instead of showing a plain-
jane video about how popcorn works in a practical context.

Bad marketing imho.

~~~
rwaldron
We do... <http://popcornjs.org/>

~~~
zbuc
You should probably make an obvious link on the mozillapopcorn.org site to
this demo.

------
thibaut_barrere
Direct link: <http://mozillapopcorn.org/>

------
detay
Still did not understand what good it is for. To put tweets and google map on
a page?

~~~
genieyclo
Here's a practical example using Khan Academy's library and Wikipedia articles
to teach about the scale of the Solar System with Popcorn.js:
<http://vocamus.net/dave/?p=1309>

~~~
ekosz
I can't seem to find a link to this in action. I just find two blog posts
about it.

~~~
systemtrigger
<https://mozillademos.org/demos/planetarium>

~~~
genieyclo
That's not actually it. It's a sorta mashup of that, Khan Academy and
Wikipedia, facilitated by Popcorn.js

~~~
systemtrigger
Oops! Sorry! :)

------
soapdog
Can someone explain more about butter.js? On the project page there is no
README.

PS: Popcorn looks really good!

~~~
alexis-d
From mozillapopcorn.org: "butter.js, an API supporting our Popcorn Maker app
and any other apps that use popcorn".

~~~
soapdog
Thanks for the reply! Let us hope they document it soon! =)

------
djb_hackernews
This is a great library for doing product demos. Instead of having a video
where someone clicks around your app, just create a voice over and have it
actually click the links, drag the items, submit forms, etc. Especially
awesome if your app is heavy on javascript (like a GWT application)

------
kmorton
Here's another example of Popcorn in action. It's used on the people's choice
awards website to bring in celebrity content from Freebase synchronized to
when the announcers mention them:
[http://search.peopleschoice.com/v/26948149/bill-paxton-
prese...](http://search.peopleschoice.com/v/26948149/bill-paxton-presents-the-
nominees-for-the-22nd-annual-favorite-actress-in-a-motion-picture-people-s-
choice-award.htm)

------
wingerlang
The two examples i've seen is pretty good. But I find it extremly annoying
when I have to look at two things. You kind of have to pause..

Good to have. But for me not very practical. I think I have to rewatch the
video to look at the comments/infos most of the time.

------
ckhoo
I had no idea how far HTML5 multimedia support had progressed until I saw this
post. Nice find!

------
razorsharp
mozilla is upto awesome stuff again!

